# Blue Jays Fever



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

All across Canada, we have Blue Jay fever and they reply in kind, every night the team goes higher. World Series is there for sure!


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I am surprised no one has replied yet since most here are from the Ontario area. So let a BC guy reply first. Go Blue Jays and go team Canada, I hope they can win the World Series. Also since we have an election coming the Blue Jays will have to have lots of seats for the politicians who will all want to be shown on TV at the game.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ The Blue Jays did win a World Series back in 1992 (and Roberto Alomar was pretty cute too) so the "first time" excitement isn't as great. 

Besides we just had the PanAm games so Torontonians may be feeling "games" fatigue. And with the federal election coming up, this may get muted ... and I would be surprised if any politicians will be sitting at the games (as shown on TV) ... look at our mayor Tory, he didn't even buy his PanAm games ticket at the last minute or did he attend one even?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

.... seems to me, way back when the Jays won their (1st?) or (2nd?) WS (too lazy to look it up), there were federal, provincial AND municipal elections all going on up our way that fall... I remember sticking 'election-style' signs out on my lawn: "Joe Carter For PM!", "Robbie Alomar For Premier!", "John Olerud For Mayor!" etc. Maybe history will repeat itself!... "Touch 'em all Jose!"


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

here ya go ... never top this !!!! (and I'm a life-long Yankee fan!)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oX2dJ4K0Oew (turn sound up loud!)


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

The Jays play Texas for a 5 game series. Like in hockey this is a whole new season and Thursday will be wild in TO, good for them a long time coming!


----------

